# The Gaming and Liberty Podcast



## Rock Joe (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi everyone!
I've been working on a podcast for a couple months now and I launched the site roughly a month ago. You can find it here:

gamingandliberty.com

The idea is to explore how games can help people to attain personal liberty. I have four episodes with a fifth coming in about a week. I hope to publish once a week eventually, but for now it's once every two weeks. My target audience is libertarian gamers and I'm hoping that their close cousins (gamers who aren't libertarians, and libertarians who don't play games) will find interest as well.

I'd appreciate any and all feedback. 

Thanks alot.
Enjoy!


----------



## Rock Joe (Apr 1, 2011)

Episode 6 is out. On the topic of extrinsic motivation and how it's not realiable. Also, why it's not such a big deal. 

gamingandliberty.com/2011/04/30/episode-6-carrots-dont-work-but-thats-ok/


----------

